# can i clipper her w/out bathing & drying first? short trim.



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

It won't be as even and it will be brutal on your blades..but yes, you can shave a dirty dog. Just keep in mind your blade may need to be sharpened after.. and you may have to re-do it to make it even once she is clean and dried.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

When I learned to groom we always did a "rough" and got rid of the bulk of the unwanted coat. Then we bathed, blew dry and "finished". I always rough mine first. Seems silly to dry all that coat that is going to be coming off anyway.

Aidan...I hear Tigger is coming in for a big boy do! Cannot wait to see photos and hear what you think!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

okay. thanks. i'll clip, then bathe & force dry her to straighten out the coat, then even up (was trying to avoid the dryer. it's really hot here)


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Sure you can, but you'll find that it won't be quite as a nice a smooth finish. When I cut down dirty dogs to save drying time, I always have to go back over it after the blow dry, because there will inevitably be choppy and missed spots, curls that were much tighter when dirty, etc.

Generally, I only do it if I have a lot of overgrown coat to take off (more than an inch), rather than spend the time washing and drying a whole lot of hair that's just going in the trash anyway. But if all you are doing is taking off about a half inch or less, reshaving after only 6 weeks or so, it's easier to wash and dry first to save having to shave twice.

Unless, of course, you don't mind a little choppiness. 

I do have a set of "dirty" blades and "clean" blades, though, since shaving dirty hair tends to dull them faster.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have two blades for just such an occasion - I put a "D" on the blades that I can use on dirty hair. When I groomed Vinnie today, I used one of those to cut all that hair off his rear and legs and there was a TON of it. I would have wasted over 1/2 hour just drying those parts - the hair on his legs was almost three inches long in places!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, you can clip before a bath, but as everyone says it won't be as even and well groomed. BUT if you don't mind too much (and letting her air dry will mean it won't be too obvious anyway as the curls will hide unevenness that a plush fluffed coat shows up) then I wouldn't bother fluffing her up and re-clipping at all. Just shave it off, bath her and let her air dry as you had planned!!! You can always whack off any long straggly bits that pop out with some scissors, but the curls will hide most of the unevenness. 

Just be aware that when you DO come to fluff her up, it'll probably look pretty choppy! lol.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Yep..Tigger has a good 3-4 inches of hair..and she is going to have him cut down like this pic of Sagan..

He is definitely getting clipped down before the bath. No sense drying all that coat if it's getting chopped off anyway!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

hmm ... well i guess, then i'll not worry and clip her before her bath. i'm not worried about her being a fluffy girl. curls are fine right now. when she get's longer (fall/winter) i like her all poofed up.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I was taught to scissor the dog first. That way you don't mess up your blade and you aren't washing the hair you are cutting off. The only drawback of scissoring first is that it takes quite a bit of time.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I like Sagan in that clip. I'm gonna do something like that to Tonka before we leave for our Maritime trip.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Purley said:


> I was taught to scissor the dog first. That way you don't mess up your blade and you aren't washing the hair you are cutting off. The only drawback of scissoring first is that it takes quite a bit of time.


I would be concerned that scissoring dirty hair would have the same effect on your shears as it would your blades.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Purley said:


> I was taught to scissor the dog first. That way you don't mess up your blade and you aren't washing the hair you are cutting off. The only drawback of scissoring first is that it takes quite a bit of time.


i've heard that scissoring a dirty dog is death to your shears!


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Oh -- I guess nothing works that is cheap then!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

AgilityIG said:


> I have two blades for just such an occasion - I put a "D" on the blades that I can use on dirty hair. When I groomed Vinnie today, I used one of those to cut all that hair off his rear and legs and there was a TON of it. I would have wasted over 1/2 hour just drying those parts - the hair on his legs was almost three inches long in places!


What do you use to write on the blades? I tried fingernail polish and I tried a Sharpie. Both washed of when I cleaned my blades.

Thanks.
Lynn.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I use a Sharpie and then just rewrite it when it fades/comes off.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for responding so quickly. The blade wash took it right off of mine. I guess it's a matter of rewriting it right away so I don't mix them up.

Take care!
Lynn


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I engrave my blades.


----------

